# Fenerbahce



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just found out that the old ferry FENERBAHCE built in 1953 by W Denny.Dumbarton has been retired and possible waiting to be scrapped. Suppose she has done well for 55years.
Cheers.


----------

